# Real life examples of Gulenko's forms of cognition?



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

I know there was supposed to be an article about that on wikisocion, but it looks like the site went down...

so, i would be glad if someone could write down some concrete examples of the types using the different cognition forms.

i would like to know what the different forms look like in real life.

thank you all.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

There are some examples at the very bottom of the article: Gulenko Cognitive Styles - Wikisocion

As to what they look like in physical sense, someone has made composites for each cognitive style on this board: https://www.pinterest.com/socionixgallery/


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sylas said:


> There are some examples at the very bottom of the article: Gulenko Cognitive Styles - Wikisocion
> 
> As to what they look like in physical sense, someone has made composites for each cognitive style on this board: https://www.pinterest.com/socionixgallery/


Thank you, but it was not exactly this what i was looking for. i was looking for examples of everyday problems and how they´re approached by the different cognitive forms. the examples people gave on the first link where more explanations than examples. i am looking for something more concrete.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't give you any concrete examples (as I was requesting the same for Si) but this page provides a lot of examples of the IEs in speech. It's more on the visual typing side of socionics though;

Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements

I would like to see some detailed examples as well. Look around the forum more and you might find some useful posts about how people experience or observe cognition in socionics. The video interaction thread, the type me forum and even the fun threads sticky are some examples.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Casual Deterministic: This is what. This is the explanation for this.
Holographic: This is it. I will only accept this.
Vortical Synthetic: Oh, this. Oh, that. And, here. And, there.
Dialectic: This but not that. That but not this. Both but neither.


----------



## Raiza1990 (Mar 30, 2017)

concrete examples?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Casual Deterministic: This is what. This is the explanation for this.
> Holographic: This is it. I will only accept this.
> Vortical Synthetic: Oh, this. Oh, that. And, here. And, there.
> Dialectic: This but not that. That but not this. Both but neither.


What are those dichotomies? Never heard of them


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Raiza1990 said:


> concrete examples?


The human mind utilizes each of the listed forms of cognition within the scope of Socionics. The types associated with each form of cognition are the forms of cognition most utilized by those types.

Casual Deterministic is a network of pathways. These may be logical or ethical networks.

Holographic is a presumed outcome and the subsequent means for such.

Vortical Synthetic is indiscriminate and unstructured solution procurement.

Dialectic is opposing forces which cancel out.

To answer your question, you would first need to determine what is being considered "problem solving." In some cases, it will be casual determinism providing a network. In some cases, it will be holographic trials. In some cases, it will be vortical synthetic solutions to problems never recognized. In some cases, it will be dialectic countering a direction. People utilize each on a daily basis, or they would not be able to function properly in society.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Raiza1990 said:


> concrete examples?


If you watch the interviews of real people exemplifying each type and therefore the type's assigned thinking style, it doesn't get any more concrete than that.


----------

